# geico commercial/(spook house)



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

This tickled me. The link is to the Geico web page. Click on the "theme park" video. At the end of the commercial there is a home made 'spook house'.
Take a good look at how he is pulling the cart through the tunnel.

spook house


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Look at that picture of your mom's hair from the '80s!" - LOL


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I love their commercials


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Haunted Bayou, I agree! That commercial is hilarious! Geico (though not the best insurance company) definitely has the best commercials. I love the Weeeeeee Pig! He is hilarious! Weeeeeeeeeeee, Weeeeeeee... pure adrenaline!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hahaa. There went 20 minutes of my life.... watching every one of those commercials. LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Time well spent Dixie, time well spent...I bet you smiled or laughed once or twice in those 20 minutes!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I just went back and watched the pet possum clip - funny as hell, unlike their new "taste test" commercials:jol:


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Love it!

Maybe I should plan on giving out cheese graters to the tot's this year...


----------

